# SHRIMP SCAMPI, SALAD AND ASPARAGUS



## Sowsage (Feb 28, 2020)

Made some shrimp the other night for dinner along with some salad and asparagus. Thought i would share one of my favorite ways to do the shrimp. Its fast and easy and really tasty!
I'll start off with the salad. 
Chop up some lettuce.







Then some grape tomato sliced in half and salt and peppered
	

		
			
		

		
	







Add all the goodies. Red onion,black olive,sliced  pepperoncini peppers, croutons,shaved parmisian and the salt and peppered tomatoes.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I really like this dressing. Works great when you dont feel like making your own. I'll toss this into the salad right before its time to eat.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Now onto the asparagus. Real simple. Just wrap a small slice of deli ham around them and coat them with olive oil. Then season with a little SPOG
	

		
			
		

		
	







And finally the shrimp. I start off by sauteing some garlic a little bit of butter. Then deglaze the pan with some white wine. Once it simmers for a couple of minutes I'll add some more butter to make it a sauce. Set that aside and let it cool off.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then layer your shrimp in a small pie pan or baking dish.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Pour over the cooled down sauce and top with lemon pepper, a little salt , Parmesan and red pepper flakes.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then pop everything into a 425 degree oven for about 10 to 12 minutes. Pull out the shrimp and broil the asparagus for just a couple minutes to crisp up the ham just a touch on the edges.

Asparagus out of the oven.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Shrimp out of the oven.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then on to the plate and ready to eat.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Man this was really good. It had been a while since I had some shrimp so this really hit the spot. Asparagus wrapped in ham is really good stuff and the salad was nice and Light to go along with the other stuff. This meal definitely made for a happy belly ! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh damn I love shrimp scampi and yours looks awesome! Definitely going to cook it that way next time, I like how you just had to throw it in the oven to finish. Love the ham and asparagus combo too!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 28, 2020)

That looks fabulous !!  Thanks for posting.. I'm going to try that soon..


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2020)

That’s all A++ for me!! I would devour all of that!!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 28, 2020)

looks delicious!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2020)

Awesome plate!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 28, 2020)

I love it all! Nicely done.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 28, 2020)

That is one tasty looking meal.  Great job!

Dave


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 28, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Oh damn I love shrimp scampi and yours looks awesome! Definitely going to cook it that way next time, I like how you just had to throw it in the oven to finish. Love the ham and asparagus combo too!!


Thanks! Ive made it this way a bunch if times. You can make it a few hr before you cook and put in the fridge. Then just pop it in the oven 10-12 min and its ready. Same with the asparagus. Its perfect for when you have company. 


jaxgatorz said:


> That looks fabulous !!  Thanks for posting.. I'm going to try that soon..


Thanks! Try it out and let me know how you liked it. Real easy way to do the shrimp!


jcam222 said:


> That’s all A++ for me!! I would devour all of that!!


Thanks! I figured this meal would go over well with you! Man oh man it was soooo good!


smokerjim said:


> looks delicious!!


 thanks! It was deffinatly delicious!


indaswamp said:


> Awesome plate!


Thank you!


GATOR240 said:


> I love it all! Nicely done.


 Thank you GATOR!


5GRILLZNTN said:


> That is one tasty looking meal.  Great job!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave! The whole thing was delicious!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

Darn fine looking meal! The asparagus is really nice.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks Steve! The little bit if ham wrapped around the asparagus was real good!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Steve! The little bit if ham wrapped around the asparagus was real good!


 If I can find some decent asparagus I'm going to do this soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice job Travis!
That meal looks fantastic!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> If I can find some decent asparagus I'm going to do this soon.


I know what you mean. Sometimes its hard to find any thats any good.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Travis!
> That meal looks fantastic!!
> Al


Thanks Al! This is one of our favorite ways to make shrimp. Really makes for an easy dinner especially when having company . more time to visit and less time in the kitchen.


----------



## xray (Feb 29, 2020)

Wowza Travis!! That entire meal is off the charts.

Very, very nicely done!!!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

xray said:


> Wowza Travis!! That entire meal is off the charts.
> 
> Very, very nicely done!!!


Thanks xray! It was a real nice meal for sure!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

Congrats on the ride!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Congrats on the ride!


Thanks Steve !


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks great . Don't eat much shrimp here . I need to branch out . Have to try the asparagus like that .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

Beautiful plate Travis, congrats on the ride! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Don't eat much shrimp here . I need to branch out . Have to try the asparagus like that .


Thanks Chopsaw! The asparagus is real good like that. You can use prosciutto but its pricey and we seem to always have thin sliced ham in the fridge for sandwiches .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful plate Travis, congrats on the ride! RAY


Thanks RAY!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Travis!!
This is a Great Thread!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Travis!!
> This is a Great Thread!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear! I appreciate it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 29, 2020)

That looks amazing! Nice job. Like the ham idea, have to give that a try. Can't wait for spring and fresh asparagus.  Funny when I was younger I seen asparagus growing wild in the ditches I thought it was a weed...now I know better,  nummies 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks amazing! Nice job. Like the ham idea, have to give that a try. Can't wait for spring and fresh asparagus.  Funny when I was younger I seen asparagus growing wild in the ditches I thought it was a weed...now I know better,  nummies
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan ! One thing on my list to do is get an asparagus patch going! We eat way too much of it not to.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 29, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks Ryan ! One thing on my list to do is get an asparagus patch going! We eat way too much of it not to.


We started one two years ago I think...last year was the first it produced much. So we supplement it with wild grown we find in our ditch...living in the country has some advantages!

Ryan


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 29, 2020)

What a dish! Truly magazine-worthy.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> We started one two years ago I think...last year was the first it produced much. So we supplement it with wild grown we find in our ditch...living in the country has some advantages!
> 
> Ryan


Thats awesome!Cant say ive ever seen it growing wild around here.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> What a dish! Truly magazine-worthy.


Thanks Mastercaster!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 29, 2020)

looks great


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> looks great


Thank you!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2020)

Awesome about the same  way we do scampi  and we eat it over rice. Ham kooks great huuum how about wrapped in home made canandian bacon.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome about the same  way we do scampi  and we eat it over rice. Ham kooks great huuum how about wrapped in home made canandian bacon.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren! Homemade Canadian bacon would be great I'm sure. Just would have to slice really thin to wrap them up good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 1, 2020)

Fantastic meal, well worthy of the ride, nice cook.
I've been a Scampi fan my whole life.
LIKE!


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2020)

Just      "WOW"   

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Fantastic meal, well worthy of the ride, nice cook.
> I've been a Scampi fan my whole life.
> LIKE!


Thanks chile! Scampi is on of my favorite ways to make shrimp. Its hard to stop eating them once you start! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

gary s said:


> Just      "WOW"
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary !


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 1, 2020)

HOLY SMOKES!!!! I WANT SOME OF THAT!!!!!

Just perfection!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!!! I WANT SOME OF THAT!!!!!
> 
> Just perfection!


Thank you! I baught a few bags of shrimp when I did this. Might have it again this week!


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2020)

The whole meal is perfect! Big like!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

disco said:


> The whole meal is perfect! Big like!


Thanks disco! I appreciate it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 1, 2020)

That all looks phenomenal, nice job man!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks phenomenal, nice job man!


Really appreciate it, Thank you!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats on the ride Travis very well deserved! That looks off the charts good! I am going to have to try out your way of making shrimp next time. Usually for me its grilling or sautéing but you made that look amazing. Nice job!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 2, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Congrats on the ride Travis very well deserved! That looks off the charts good! I am going to have to try out your way of making shrimp next time. Usually for me its grilling or sautéing but you made that look amazing. Nice job!


Thanks! Its a great way to do the shrimp and its fast. The little cup in the picture is the sauce from cooking the shrimp. It's good for dipping them in . or if you serve with some crusty bread you can dip that in as well.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 2, 2020)

Dang, not sure how I missed this.

10 out of 10 on this one Travis!

*GREAT BIG LIKE!*

John


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 2, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Dang, not sure how I missed this.
> 
> 10 out of 10 on this one Travis!
> 
> ...


Thanks John ! I appreciate it!


----------



## Dirty Nails (Mar 3, 2020)

I know what Saturday's menu will look like at my house. Excellent job and thanks for sharing! I award you huge points.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 3, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> I know what Saturday's menu will look like at my house. Excellent job and thanks for sharing! I award you huge points.


Thanks ! You wont be disappointed Saturday. Its a great meal and really quick. Prep it all before hand and when its time it only takes 15 min to get it to the table.


----------



## tander28 (Mar 6, 2020)

Beautiful plate, love the simplicity of that shrimp cooked that way!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 6, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Beautiful plate, love the simplicity of that shrimp cooked that way!


Thanks tander28!


----------



## jmusser (Mar 9, 2020)

Great looking meal. Shrimp looked very excellent and I love the addition of ham on the asparagus. Nice work!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 9, 2020)

jmusser said:


> Great looking meal. Shrimp looked very excellent and I love the addition of ham on the asparagus. Nice work!


Thanks! We really liked this meal!


----------

